# Bow Hunting Tips for the Offseason?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm looking for input on an upcoming column, I also posted this in the deer hunting forum but would like some bowhunting input as well.

What are some things you do in the offseason to stay sane or prepare for the next season?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

try and shoot at least two rounds of 3-D targets a week (30-40 targets) at the local archery range. I also like to put the judo points on my arrows and go for walks in the sandhills and some other places and shot at non-living things, working on my range estimations and techniques. I shoot a recurve, so I need all the practice I can get.


----------



## bukn77 (Feb 18, 2006)

my boys and I practice at our deer, turkey, and elk targets year round


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

woodpecker said:


> I shoot at the range alot and wear out the pages of my Cabelas book.


i do the same think that you do


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

move the stands to better trails if needed, look for tracks of the big one


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

To stay sane I go bowfishing ALOT. Keeps ya sharp, and it is a blast.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I Maintain a couple of trail cams near my stands, it's a good way to see what is still around hopefully for the next season and also now is a great time of the year to get out and scout the territory. I always seem to find that certain tree or a different hot trail that I hadn't seen before. The brush is down, you don't sweat your hind end off, and you can spot a hot trail in the snow or mud a mile away. I like the bulk of my homework in the woods to be done before the hot summer so I can spend that time scouting fields and leaving the woods nice and quiet for months before the season, allowing the deer to feel very comfortable in a sanctuary type of setting.


----------



## bukn77 (Feb 18, 2006)

bowfishing is a great way to stay tuned in the off season and it is definitely a blast!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hey woodpecker, funny, I think most of us can relate to that!!!!

As for me, I'll usually pull all the stands down, oil em up (don't need em to be squeaky for the next season). We'll usually build 3 or 4 ladder stand per off season. I do most of my post season scouting during deer rifle season, that way I"m not in there as much when they are settled down..............although when replacing stands, usually in the summer, we gotta go in anyways. But I like checking all fresh stuff during the rifle season, good time for it, it's amazing what you can find that you didn't know was there!!!! I found a helluva a nice trail this year about 70 yards from my stand, wouldn't have been able to see them at all. I'll remember that 2 years from now when I get the same field setup. anyways, practice a little bit and read my bowhunting magazine, keeps me fairly occupied for the anticipation of sep 1!!!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

keep an eye on the big herds during jan. and feb. find where they're feeding, how they're getting there, and where they are bedding...then when the snow melts, hit those areas hard for sheds so you know which bucks made it through the season if you don't know already. just try not to get in too close or bump them too many times out of the bedding areas. shed hunting is what i really look foward too come spring. also, talk to the land owners and see what they are planning on planting on certain fields so you can look for that big one feeding on soybeans in the summer. i also like to fletch arrows in the winter. i like doing it and its a fun way to burn time when the seasons over and you've got a looonnnngggg wait until september. plus, just like the other guys said...shoot your bow...a lot :beer:

kase


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

in the off season its all business for me,work like adog to generate cash,side money for when deer season does arrive. schedual time off work to coralate hunting dates and stay healthy to ensure i get time.any spare time goes to property maitainance around the house so the mrs dont have the opertunity to slam down some of her world reknown german ,lutheran guilt.most importantly complete all projects needed to be done at mine or anyone else's camp i plan to hunt out of,nothing ruins the quiet din while in my tree stand than the rest of my hunting party hammering shingle nails off in the distance.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Not sure where you are from but there is probably an archary club somewhere near you. Best place to check is a local archary store or sporting goods store where archary equipment is sold.


----------

